# Done with Craftsman tools.



## whippinpost (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi ya'll,

Just wanted to share this tidbit that's typical of big business in America these days. My 7 year old USA made Craftsman 1/2" drive torque wrench, which carried a lifetime warrantee, broke this past weekend. I took it back to Sears and they very cordially replaced it with a brand new 1/2" drive Chinese made Craftsman torque wrench. They also advised me that this new torque wrench came with only a 1 year guarantee. Now I questioned this policy stating that I bought the original at a significant premium because it had a lifetime guarantee and I'm not dead yet, and hope to still be kickin past the 1 year guarantee. Well we went back and forth for a while and the salesman finally explained (duh!) It's a new policy to save money and the fact that they changed their line of tools offering Craftsman "professional" line with a lifetime warranty gives them an out. When I requested a professional line replacement then, he responded, "sure but you'll have to pay" this much more for this privilege. I told him "no thanks. if I'm going to put any more money into hand tools it will not be Craftsman due to, what I consider unsavory business practices". They will get no more of my money.

Now I realize this is happening all over American businesses these days, but IMP, it's wrong, and it's why this country is on the downslide. Anything these days goes in business practices as long as they can get away with it. Lying, deception and larceny. They tell you that it's "just good business". I say no it isn't. If it smells like $h*t....:furious:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It's a darn shame we don't make anything else in this country anymore. We used to make some of the best stuff but we've effectively outsourced every single thing overseas now.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I was going to buy the half price $39 craftsman torque wrench about a year ago. One of the reviews pointed out that torque wrenches only have a one year warranty. The digital ones 90 days.
Looked at the warranty on line, and unfortunately its true

http://c.shld.net/assets/docs/spin_prod_941015212.pdf


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

When K-mart bought Sears a few years ago, I predicted that this kind of nonsense (I. E. BULLROAR), was going to happen.

So now anyone's old set of craftsman tools has just jumped in resale value, but the warranty has turned to bull fritters.

Such is the way of the world anymore, their word is worth SQUAT.


ED


----------



## Arlo (Jan 17, 2008)

It's sad. My son is now collecting mechanics tools and I've been getting him new old stock made in U.S.A. Craftsman from eBay.

There ought to be a law that the country of origin is noted prominently on all goods. My refrigerator, age 10, died on Sunday. From trouble shooting it looked like parts would need to be purchased. I decided to just buy a new one. You cannot find a "made in..." sticker any place on appliances. I do not want a Canadian, Mexican, Korean refrigerator. When I last bought a dishwasher I had weeks to research and got one made in the U.S. I did not have the luxury of time so it's anyone's guess where the new one was made.:furious:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> It's a darn shame we don't make anything else in this country anymore. We used to make some of the best stuff but we've effectively outsourced every single thing overseas now.


My opinion of the shame is that we've allowed people to run this country that won't allow us to manufacture anything here.

My big sears department store has closed the doors.


----------



## Olcrazy1 (May 28, 2013)

Should have demanded a refund of the original price of the original warranty was not going to be honored. Back about 10 years ago when I was working on cars I purchased a set of Matco sockets from the tool truck. The 10 mm deep was a craftsman in the Matco sealed set so no chance someone swapped it purposely. I called the driver and told him and he advised that e has see. That before, that Matco and Craftsman came from the same production line and just got labelled differently, somehow the wrong socket get into my set. I was pissed that I was paying a premium for Matco and getting something I coulda went and bought at Sears for probably half. From that point on it was Mac or Snap On. Wonder if Matco is still associated with craftsman, and if so if their warranty is being changed also.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

SK Tools are still made in America.

http://www.skhandtool.com/carousel/made-in-usa.aspx


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't have a problem with things made in Canada. 

Actually China also has some good stuff, hard to believe isn't it. The down side is, Americans want cheap, when buying from China, so that is what we get, cheap. China is very capable of producing very high end products, it is America wanting cheap products, so China appeals to that market.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

r0ckstarr said:


> SK Tools are still made in America.
> 
> http://www.skhandtool.com/carousel/made-in-usa.aspx


An SK socket is the only one I didn't ever break using a 3' cheater pipe ( swamp bar) . I not talkin 3/4 or 1" drive but 1/2" drive.:thumbsup:


----------



## Olcrazy1 (May 28, 2013)

I agree. SK makes a great tool, I didn't realize they are still around. I did have sk sockets and wrenches back in the day and don't recall ever breaking or having any issues with them


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

BigJim said:


> I don't have a problem with things made in Canada. Actually China also has some good stuff, hard to believe isn't it. The down side is, Americans want cheap, when buying from China, so that is what we get, cheap. China is very capable of producing very high end products, it is America wanting cheap products, so China appeals to that market.


I have a larger issue with China's sanctioned copycatting and ripping off of patented designs by other manufacturers and making cheap copies. They have no respect for the design and for the time and effort that goes into something. They would rather just steal the design and make a cheap counterfeit copy.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

whippinpost said:


> Hi ya'll,
> 
> Just wanted to share this tidbit that's typical of big business in America these days. My 7 year old USA made Craftsman 1/2" drive torque wrench, which carried a lifetime warrantee, broke this past weekend. I took it back to Sears and they very cordially replaced it with a brand new 1/2" drive Chinese made Craftsman torque wrench. They also advised me that this new torque wrench came with only a 1 year guarantee. Now I questioned this policy stating that I bought the original at a significant premium because it had a lifetime guarantee and I'm not dead yet, and hope to still be kickin past the 1 year guarantee. Well we went back and forth for a while and the salesman finally explained (duh!) It's a new policy to save money and the fact that they changed their line of tools offering Craftsman "professional" line with a lifetime warranty gives them an out. When I requested a professional line replacement then, he responded, "sure but you'll have to pay" this much more for this privilege. I told him "no thanks. if I'm going to put any more money into hand tools it will not be Craftsman due to, what I consider unsavory business practices". They will get no more of my money.
> 
> *Now I realize this is happening all over American businesses these days, but IMP, it's wrong, and it's why this country is on the downslide. Anything these days goes in business practices as long as they can get away with it. Lying, deception and larceny. They tell you that it's "just good business". I say no it isn't. If it smells like $h*t....*:furious:


WHIPPENPOST ^^^^^^+1 ..COULD NOT AGREE WITH YOU ANYMORE.... EVERYWHERE... banks/comcast/cable/telephone companies/readers digest/retailers/ government..... seems everyone is looking for trickery and misrepresentation to make a dollar..... EVERYWHERE!!!!

I'm sure tired of having to read the small print on everything... assuming you can even get the contract before contracting... you can't with direct TV (that was just todays battle.).


----------



## Tom738 (Jun 1, 2010)

whippinpost said:


> Hi ya'll,
> 
> Just wanted to share this tidbit that's typical of big business in America these days. My 7 year old USA made Craftsman 1/2" drive torque wrench, which carried a lifetime warrantee, broke this past weekend. I took it back to Sears and they very cordially replaced it with a brand new 1/2" drive Chinese made Craftsman torque wrench. They also advised me that this new torque wrench came with only a 1 year guarantee. Now I questioned this policy stating that I bought the original at a significant premium because it had a lifetime guarantee and I'm not dead yet, and hope to still be kickin past the 1 year guarantee. Well we went back and forth for a while and the salesman finally explained (duh!) It's a new policy to save money and the fact that they changed their line of tools offering Craftsman "professional" line with a lifetime warranty gives them an out. When I requested a professional line replacement then, he responded, "sure but you'll have to pay" this much more for this privilege. I told him "no thanks. if I'm going to put any more money into hand tools it will not be Craftsman due to, what I consider unsavory business practices". They will get no more of my money.
> 
> Now I realize this is happening all over American businesses these days, but IMP, it's wrong, and it's why this country is on the downslide. Anything these days goes in business practices as long as they can get away with it. Lying, deception and larceny. They tell you that it's "just good business". I say no it isn't. If it smells like $h*t....:furious:


Tweet about it or write to corporate. If you tweet about it they likely have a corporate response team which will elevate the problem and give you the professional line without charging to avoid bad publicity on social media. If you write to corporate they will if they have a good customer satisfaction team at the corporate level.


----------



## Eddie13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Another vote for SK tools... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtwT5BQ-2Pk


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Wright Tools, made in USA and nice tools.
Try this with other brands...
Seen the same result plenty of times out in the real world on the job site,
Snap on will do it, but the price is quite a bit more, as much as 3 times.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phlUppL8mtA


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Everytime I walk into a k mart I wonder the politics behind who is managing this place. Something awful is going on behind the scenes. 
I had a positive sears experience yesterday. Went in, found a nice garage door opener, bought it. Was of fair quality, and the directions made sense. I know every place around Detroit to buy stuff, now, as Sears and Kmarts start to close, it means longer drive times for me. 
Now, lets look at this garage door opener as an example of what is happening in America. This opener will only last 5 years, maybe even less. For another 100 dollars I could of had one that would have ended up lasting maybe 20 years. 
Sears cutting there warranty is not something I would worry about. Reason being warranties are a joke, if you buy quality why would you need a warranty for life? Also, Sears days are numbered. You can still buy quality stuff, you will just have to pay for it.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I used to buy all craftsman, now I am starting to buy Husky at HD. They replace the tools at the store if the break.
Problem with Craftsman is they seem to break more often. I am not so much worried about getting a replacement, but when a tool breaks in the middle of a job, its a headache. Like being in the middle of changing a tire and the 1/2 in rachet drive breaks


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Windows on Wash said:


> I have a larger issue with China's sanctioned copycatting and ripping off of patented designs by other manufacturers and making cheap copies. They have no respect for the design and for the time and effort that goes into something. They would rather just steal the design and make a cheap counterfeit copy.


They woudn't do it if there was no market or demand for it.

If you want to aim anger at people/companies then you should be looking at American corporations outsourcing to China (and other places). One of your biggest companies (Apple) has the vast majority of their product produced and manufactured in China. Funny thing is... you wouldn't know it by just judging the rather outrageous price tag on most Apple products.

Your own American corporations are giving you the old DOUBLE whammy.... cheap manufacture price coupled with an 'American made' price tag.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

*Done with Craftsman tools. ..(Me Too)*


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Many years ago it was Japan that made all the garbage imported into the country, now it's China, but down the road China will cease making the garbage, and some other emerging country will take it's place, it will never end as long as people want to buy cheap, and that will never end either.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't know how many realize it, but one of the popular apps for forums is Tapatalk, and it's based in Shanghai, in mainland China. That would make me a little nervous if I banked or did other personal financial business on the same device.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I do all my banking with a pen and paper. I don't have any money, but if someone wants my $1.50 bad enough I want to make it hard for them.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

rusty baker said:


> Don't know how many realize it, but one of the popular apps for forums is Tapatalk, and it's based in Shanghai, in mainland China. That would make me a little nervous if I banked or did other personal financial business on the same device.


What makes you think you need to go to china to find scams?

Wall Street pulled off one of the biggest scams in history a little while ago (billions of dollars) and millions of Americans lost their homes and savings as a result. Most of those involved barely got a slap on the wrist I might add.

Scams out of China? Nickels and dimes compared to some born right in your own backyard.


----------



## Eddie13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Another thing often overlooked is environmental impact, chinese manufacturing is much cheaper not only because of borderline slave labor but also the fact that they don't have the extra costs of being environmentally responsible. They can pretty much dump and emit whatever they want wherever they want instead of the extra cost of disposing of waste properly.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Canarywood1 said:


> it will never end as long as people want to buy cheap, and that will never end either.


Totally agree^^ You can complain where / how its made all you want if the demand for garbage is there we will get garbage.


----------



## funflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Years ago I used to go to the swapmeets and buy up all the rusty, chrome peeling Craftsman tools I could (usually for .25 or .50 cents) and then take them back to Sears and exchange for new. I have so many extra tools now, I can afford to just toss them when they break and I hate dealing with Sears since Kmart took over so that's usually what I do.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Bob Sanders said:


> They woudn't do it if there was no market or demand for it.
> 
> If you want to aim anger at people/companies then you should be looking at American corporations outsourcing to China (and other places). One of your biggest companies (Apple) has the vast majority of their product produced and manufactured in China. Funny thing is... you wouldn't know it by just judging the rather outrageous price tag on most Apple products.
> 
> Your own American corporations are giving you the old DOUBLE whammy.... cheap manufacture price coupled with an 'American made' price tag.


Couldn't agree with you more. 

Americans want cheap crap and the American corporation is happy to supply them with it.

Labor is far cheaper in China and the US economy (for a myriad of reasons, up to an including regulation, unions, cost of labor, oversight, etc.) has done a great job of exporting nearly all our manufacturing job from what was previous, the greatest manufacturing economy in the world.

I take less issue with an American company choosing to manufacture a good overseas because I have a choice in the matter if I want to consume that good or an American made equivalent. 

Heck...I ordered all my garden tools from a company, after much search, that made everything from the steel to the fiberglass right here in the states (Ohio). 

I was specifically referencing China's mass theft of ideas and technology that is a blanket and actively sanctioned process by their government. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...g-iconic-designs-flogging-fraction-price.html

US Military Designs

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...ighter-jet-plans/story-fnb64oi6-1226296400154

Look familiar?

China's version...











US Design....


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

whippinpost said:


> . . . . . . Anything these days goes in business practices as long as they can get away with it. Lying, deception and larceny.


Banks can also be one of the Bad Guys.
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/05/06/los-angeles-sues-wells-fargo-alleging-fraud-by-employees/


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

PaliBob said:


> Banks can also be one of the Bad Guys.
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/05/06/los-angeles-sues-wells-fargo-alleging-fraud-by-employees/


Everywhere....... Even Readers Digest, formerly a venerable American publication, attempts to extend their subscriptions by sending well designed and clever "dunning/collection" letters for non-payment of your subscription (which you never subscribed for).

The letters are a masterpiece of deceit... cleverly worded and designed to appear that you will be going to collection and will have credit rateing consequences.... read VERY CAREFULLY, they have come up just short of that allegation.

I could elaborate on some of the deceit that Chase employs in their credit card promotions, banks with onerous fees disclosed on page 23 of their disclosures, and now Wells Fargo.

And the irony, everyone paid (taxes or inflation) to rescue these banks and they just pursue new "fee" scams. Sure glad the government stepped in with Barney Frank-Dowd and the consumer financial protection act.:laughing:

The world is different and changing. I'm sure tired of reading the fine print in EVERYTHING.

Best


----------

